# First coyote i've seen all summer/fall



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I just shot at a 'yote at 400 yards. I missed, a little low. Shot at him with a 30-06:mrgreen: (only gun i had with me.) He's the first dawg i've seen since march:shock: although I haven't been actively hunting them this year.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Well done! 400 yards?! Remind me not to get on your bad side 8)


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Bax* said:


> Well done! 400 yards?! Remind me not to get on your bad side 8)


I am so sorry, I never clarified that I missed:lol: so you can get on my bad side anytime you'd like;-)


----------

